# Need help please



## tdsj81 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'll try to make this as short as possible. I'm buying a Longray carryall ULV fogger. And then I'm buying a gallon of Shockwave oil based insecticide. The insecticide says it needs to be mixed with Mineral oil and that it could be picked up at lowes,home depot etc. But upon searching their sites I only come accross mineral spirits (paint thinner) Now I'm confused. I know according to the site I'm supposed to mix close to 13oz of insecticide to about 112oz of some sort of mineral oil or mineral spirits but I don't want to put the wrong thing in. Anyone know which one I'm supposed to use?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If it says mineral oil you have to have mineral oil. Mineral spirits is something very different. 

Drugstores often stock mineral oil as a kind of laxative, I see Walmart sells it on their website.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

112 oz? That's 3.5 quarts, that's gonna hurt your pocketbook. 

And leave an oily residue on everything that it gets on. 


ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Definatley find Mineral Oil. Mineral Spirits may damage your fogging equipment and/or render the Shockwave useless.

From the list of ingredients, it looks pretty promising.



> Pyrethrins 1.00%
> Piperonyl Butoxide, Technical 2.00%
> N-Octyl bicycloheptene dicarboximide 3.00%
> Esfenvalerate (CAS #66230-04-4) 0.20%
> Pyridine (IGR) 0.10%



http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/shockwave-fogging-concentrate-p-1067.html

Being that Mineral Oil is what gives it the residual effect, I wonder how long the residue would last when applied in areas where wasps like to build nests.


----------



## tdsj81 (Jul 18, 2016)

r0ckstarr said:


> Definatley find Mineral Oil. Mineral Spirits may damage your fogging equipment and/or render the Shockwave useless.
> 
> From the list of ingredients, it looks pretty promising.
> 
> ...


I was going to respond to each of you by saying first that yeah both mineral oil and spirits are different. and 2. yeah it would be very costly at looking at walmarts site at nearly $80 a gallon. So I went over to amazon and found food grade mineral oil at about $24 a gallon which isn't too much more than what I was seeing mineral spirits for. and r0ckstarr the mineral oil makes sense at leaving the residual effect. One of the main things that confused me is from the Shockwave specimen label pdf file this is what is says about mixing

------
SHOCKWAVE® Fogging Concentrate is designed for use undiluted in
mechanical sprayers, which gives particles of aerosol size. It can be diluted with refined kerosenes, which meet Food Additive Regulation as defined by CFR Title
21, 172.884 , and applied in fogging equipment that give larger than aerosol
particle size. It can also be diluted with the oil specified above and applied as a
contact spray to kill crawling insects shown later on this label.
---------
Also I'd like to add that this is a quote from the MGK company themselves when they replied to me. It should be mixed with oil. You can use Sunpar 101, Isopar M, or any mineral oil you will find at somewhere like Home Depot or Lowe's. And last but not least on my list of confusion the reason the type of what ever oil I'm supposed to use is from my knowledge mainly supposed to keep the sprayer from clogging. Which is why I was originally thinking mineral spirits since I think I've seen people use it in paint sprayers by mixing it with the paint to keep it from clogging the sprayer while spray painting a truck flatbed. But with that said what rockstarr said does sound true that it could not only damage the sprayer by eating through the plastic but also killing the active ingredients in the insecticide. 

p.s. had to remove your link from my quote since it wouldn't let me post lol.


----------



## tdsj81 (Jul 18, 2016)

r0ckstarr said:


> Definatley find Mineral Oil. Mineral Spirits may damage your fogging equipment and/or render the Shockwave useless.
> 
> From the list of ingredients, it looks pretty promising.
> 
> ...


Almost forgot to mention in my last reply. Not sure how it will do on wasps. My application will be for roaches. I know it has less of each ingredient as compared to something like termidor SC that has Fippronil - 9.1%. But I wanted something with an IGR in it so I looked to shockwave. Which explains why I am here having to bug people (no pun intended) instead of using the water based insecticide and being able to just use water to dilute it. Seems I always choose the hardest way to do things.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Ace Hardware has mineral oil $5.99/16oz.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Mineral oil or baby oil, it's the same thing.


http://www.natural-formulations.com/Products/MineralOils/MineralOil.htm


----------

